# Cinq-Mars - Gounod



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Gounod's opera _Cinq-Mars_ has been performed in Leipzig:






Looks like an attractive staging - surprising that a German opera house can do something so straightforward!

Positive reviews, too:
https://bachtrack.com/review-gounod-cinq-mars-pilavachi-oper-leipzig-may-2017
http://klassiker.welt.de/2017/05/21...it-cinq-mars-ein-starker-gounod-wiederbelebt/
http://www.kultura-extra.de/musik/spezial/premierenkritik_CinqMars_operL.php
http://www.mdr.de/kultur/cinq-mars-charles-gounod-oper-leipzig-100.html


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I heard it on radio a while ago and thought it was really fine. I had never heard it before.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Now there's something I would like to see in real life.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Video here:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Gounod: Cinq-Mars

Mathias Vidal (Le Marquis de Cinq-Mars), Véronique Gens (La Princesse Marie de Gonzague), Tassis Christoyannis (Le Conseiller de Thou), Andrew Foster-Williams (Le Père Joseph), André Heyboer (Le Vicomte de Fontrailles), Norma Nahoun (Marion Delorme), Marie Lenormand (Ninon de L'Enclos, Un Berger),...


----------

